# knee pain



## second row (Jan 13, 2009)

I am asking for advice on knee problems. My right knee continues to hurt from the onset of just about any ride.I have been adjusting the seat height with some benefit but am wondering if there is more that can done? Maybe changing the cleat position or arch supports. Any suggestions would help.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

give it a day or two of time off the bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The front or the back of the knee? In other words, knee cap side or behind the knee?


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Follow link to answers*

http://www.cptips.com/knee.htm

Footbeds (quality ones) will most likely help, if is not seat related.


----------



## slowtrevor (Jun 11, 2007)

Depending where your pain is maybe a pro fitting would help? not doubting your ability but if you find someone that is good at it, IMHO it can be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## second row (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the response I have had a fitting from the store I purchased the bike from. But I do have pre existing knee problems that may need more attention.the pain I have is on the inner side and front of the knee just below the knee cap. I read an article that described the moving the cleat forward on the longer leg. Will try this the longer leg is also the the knee problem leg.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I would not move the cleats as this will cause different muscle engagement in each leg. Do you know you have a leg length discrepancy? The only true test is with an x-ray of bone. I thought I had leg length discrepancy, but it turned out to be a muscle imbalance after the x-ray showed only a 1.5mm difference in femur bone which is not worth correcting. 

You should talk to your fitter again about cleat alignment, saddle setback or height.


----------



## second row (Jan 13, 2009)

I do know that I have a leg Length difference. The point is well taken however.The bike fitter whom I do think is qualified only sees in black and white. Unfortunately, I have beaten myself up with 14 years of rugby, and need a fitter that will go outside the box to work with pre existing conditions.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Cyclingnews.com just posted its form & fitness article & advises against different cleat setup. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/fitness/?id=2009/letters02-03


----------



## second row (Jan 13, 2009)

I infact did adjust my cleats. Today's ride was much better. My speed increased and so did the overall distance. the article I was referring to was written by a Dr. Pruitt he worked with the US cycling team in Atlanta.
Some of the comments he had suggested or described have helped me. Adjusting my cleats and seat have not solved everything but it's a start. Maybe some of you could benefit from his article also. The article can be read at www.ultracycling.com/equipment/bikefit


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

second row said:


> I infact did adjust my cleats. Today's ride was much better. My speed increased and so did the overall distance. the article I was referring to was written by a Dr. Pruitt he worked with the US cycling team in Atlanta.
> Some of the comments he had suggested or described have helped me. Adjusting my cleats and seat have not solved everything but it's a start. Maybe some of you could benefit from his article also. The article can be read at www.ultracycling.com/equipment/bikefit


This link will work better. 

http://www.ultracycling.com/equipment/bikefit.html


----------



## 105k (Aug 8, 2008)

Pro bike fit


----------



## joedawn (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm 10 weeks in to patella bursitis. burning pain where you describe, was unable to push any gears at all. it eventually caused me trouble walking. this was sudden onset after 20 years of riding w no problems like it. my ortho doc was unsure of the cause, but he was sure of the diagnosis. 1 cortisone shot at about week 8. finally getting better and planning to ride 35 tomorrow, but i'm gonna be careful. good luck


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

second row said:


> thanks for the response I have had a fitting from the store I purchased the bike from. But I do have pre existing knee problems that may need more attention.the pain I have is on the inner side and front of the knee just below the knee cap. I read an article that described the moving the cleat forward on the longer leg. Will try this the longer leg is also the the knee problem leg.


 I have had a similar problem that is usually brought on by weight lifting or pushing too much gear early in the season. I solved mine by doing two things:

1. replace my cleats. "Rolling" slop allows the foot to rock side to side on the pedal.

2. Cant my foot out (higher on the inside/big toe side) 1.5* with some can't wedge material at the ski shop I used to work for. This change completely erased my problem in a couple of weeks. My alignment needs changed after the strain injury.

Having yourself checked for alignment by a good skiboot fitter is a good idea. It can expose simple alignment issues and help point you in the right direction.


----------

